# Mockingjay II?



## SeverinR (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone seen the last Hunger games?
Opening weekend was very low ticket sales, compared to the other two.

Is it worth price of admission? Or wait until it is a rental?


----------



## Devor (Nov 30, 2015)

My wife and I saw it.  We both thought it was on par with the others.  If you thought they were worth seeing in theaters, so is this one.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello Severin and Devor.

I watched Mockingjay Part 2 a few days after its release date. As a serious fan of the _The Hunger Games_ series that has read the entire trilogy multiple times, I was very excited and happy to finally watch the last movie after what seemed to me like a very long wait.

My opinion as a True HG Fan:

Mockingjay Part 2 is not as intense as the second half of the book. Many of the greatest scenes and moments are lost, but that happened too in the previous movies so it's not so bad. The combat and bombings scenes are all very well done, and the movie is really worth the price of your ticket.

What I disliked is how gray, dark and colorless the movie turned out to be.

They have been doing this with movies an awful lot, lately... It's like they think that if the movie is all dark and more dark (lacking proper illumination of the scenes, I mean) they are going to enhance the grittiness of everything, but in the end it gets so dark that you can barely tell what is happening during some scenes.

The final scenes are incredibly beautiful, better than the ending of the book =)


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2015)

I have yet to watch it. I'll let you know what I think afterwards. But I can say, from what I've seen of the footage, the cinematography is beautiful. Looks like a really good film.


----------



## evolution_rex (Nov 30, 2015)

I loved the pacing of the action in the films. It's slower, more serious compared to other major blockbuster films and there is a lot maturity put into it. The action comes every once in awhile with really good build up.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 1, 2015)

Liam Hemsworth… 
Wait… what are we talking about?


----------



## FifthView (Dec 1, 2015)

Sheilawisz said:


> What I disliked is how gray, dark and colorless the movie turned out to be.
> 
> They have been doing this with movies an awful lot, lately... It's like they think that if the movie is all dark and more dark (lacking proper illumination of the scenes, I mean) they are going to enhance the grittiness of everything, but in the end it gets so dark that you can barely tell what is happening during some scenes.



My understanding is that this is what happens to movies intended to be viewed in 3D, whether filmed originally with 3D in mind or converted to 3D.  I read an article recently stating that MJP2 was released worldwide in 3D but that in America it's being released only in 2D. But I wonder if 2D versions anywhere suffer from the original filming goals.  This might not apply in the particular case of MJP2.  I'm just mentioning this factor because your description of recent movies is a common complaint related to 3D.


----------

